# Uber Love



## Kartingkid21 (Feb 12, 2016)

Using the uber app to see where other drivers are, or arent, and noticed on the slider at the bottom, there's an option for "love" what's up with that? Only some cars shown up, and they're red. Is this some kind of promotion I don't know about? What makes a car a "love" car?


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I know in my market Uber is giving drivers valentines and roses to hand out to pax. I didn't think it started until tomorrow though. I signed up for both days they were offering (Saturday and Sunday).


----------



## Kartingkid21 (Feb 12, 2016)

Huh. Well forget that, more cash out of my pocket for...what purpose now? To get marginally increased ride requests? Not in NH you wont


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Don't yall read your emails? Or have you opt'd out of receiving junk mail from Uber (can't says I blame ya).

UberLOVE is a Nationwide promotion that allows people who book through LOVE to enter into a sweepstakes for 3 couples to win a domestic getaway. Doesn't affect drivers one iota.

Note: Available for UberX rates only.


----------



## Kartingkid21 (Feb 12, 2016)

It does though, or It has to in some way, as not all uberx drivers are love drivers


----------



## NuberUber (Dec 28, 2015)

JimS said:


> Don't yall read your emails? Or have you opt'd out of receiving junk mail from Uber (can't says I blame ya).
> 
> UberLOVE is a Nationwide promotion that allows people who book through LOVE to enter into a sweepstakes for 3 couples to win a domestic getaway. Doesn't affect drivers one iota.
> 
> Note: Available for UberX rates only.


Thanks for the heads up, but I didn't get that email from Uber. Perhaps only some "partners" were lucky enough to be chosen for the promo?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Partners aren't part of the promo. We were just notified in our weekly partner email updates that's what they're doing. Here's the text from our weekly update:



> On Friday, you'll notice that you may receive rider requests through "LOVE" instead of uberX. Don't worry - this has no impact on your trips, earnings, or surge. Riders are requesting through the LOVE option as part of a ride-to-win promotion. Three lucky winners across 50 US cities will win a VIP getaway to New York City. This means that you should see a big bump in demand during the promotion. You can read more about the promotion here. See you on the road!"


Interesting how this is promoted by the quintessential OPPOSITE of UberX - A Private Jet Charter company!

After looking at the link, it appears to 0nly be available in select cities - generally in the East, except, of course right around the NYC area. So I apologize for the don't you read your email snark. Guess all Uber isn't created equal.

List of cities:
Asheville, NC
Atlanta, GA
Augusta, GA
Baltimore, MD
Baton Rouge
Birmingham
Burlington, VT
Charleston, SC
Charlotte, NC
Charlottesville, VA
Chattanooga, TN
_*City Name *_(???)
Columbia, SC
Eastern North Carolina
Erie, PA
Fayetteville, AR
Fayetteville, NC
Fort Myers-Naples, FL
Gainesville, FL
Greenville, SC
Hampton Roads, VA
Harrisburg, PA
Jackson, MS
Jacksonville, FL
Knoxville, TN
Lafayette
Lancaster, PA
Lehigh Valley / Allentown, PA
Little Rock, AR
Manchester, NH
Memphis, TN
Mobile, AL
Mobile, AL
New Orleans*
*Enter promo code DREAMDATENOLA to unlock the LOVE option in your app in New Orleans
Orlando, FL
Piedmont Triad, NC
Pittsburgh
Portland, ME
Raleigh, NC
Reading, PA
Rhode Island
Richmond, VA
Roanoke-Blacksburg, VA
Sarasota, FL
Savannah, GA
State College, PA
Tallahassee, FL
Tampa Bay, FL
Western, MA
Wilkes-Barre / Scranton, PA
Wilmington, NC
Worcester


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

What happened to "The City Of Brotherly Love"??


----------



## Kartingkid21 (Feb 12, 2016)

It just seems strange to me, when I go into the uber rider app, and swipe over to love, only certain cars are available. When I swipe to uberx I can see myself, but on "love" I disappear. Maybe some kind of glitch? Or do only certain drivers get selected?


----------



## Kartingkid21 (Feb 12, 2016)

I am online right now, and in the rider app you can see me under uberx, but I disappear when switched to "love"


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

City Name is actually in the list of cities. What will the technology company think of next


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Kartingkid21 said:


> I am online right now, and in the rider app you can see me under uberx, but I disappear when switched to "love"


facepalm.jpg
someone already said its available for uberX ONLY (keyword: only)
when you swipe to uberX you see both X & XL
when you swipe to XL you only see XL
when you swipe to Love you see X only

Uber On!


----------



## Kartingkid21 (Feb 12, 2016)

I


14gIV said:


> facepalm.jpg
> someone already said its available for uberX ONLY (keyword: only)
> when you swipe to uberX you see both X & XL
> when you swipe to XL you only see XL
> ...


If you saw my pics you'ld see that I am uberx, but when swiped to uber love, I disappear. I'm not the only car that shows up as uberx, but not on uber love, so maybe it's just a glitch in the app, but I'm just curious.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Kartingkid21 said:


> If you saw my pics you'ld see that I am uberx, but when swiped to uber love, I disappear. I'm not the only car that shows up as uberx, but not on uber love, so maybe it's just a glitch in the app, but I'm just curious.


Eeeek! I dont ride in uberX, they're just too cringe worthy for me...i only like uberSlect cause the drivers are much better and dress good and nice cars and much better


----------



## Kartingkid21 (Feb 12, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Eeeek! I dont ride in uberX, they're just too cringe worthy for me...i only like uberSlect cause the drivers are much better and dress good and nice cars and much better


I'd like to think my cars pretty nice...

Besides. Uberx is the only option in my city


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

NuberUber said:


> I know in my market Uber is giving drivers valentines and roses to hand out to pax. I didn't think it started until tomorrow though. I signed up for both days they were offering (Saturday and Sunday).


225. for 8.5 hours AFTER expenses works out to a loss for you...congratulations, you drank the kool aid


----------



## Kartingkid21 (Feb 12, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> 225. for 8.5 hours AFTER expenses works out to a loss for you...congratulations, you drank the kool aid


Yep. Basically. On a busy night (like the elections Last week) make 250 in 4 to 5 hours. On any other day? Maybe 50 bucks for the whole day. That's just the way it is in manchester nh, there's too many drivers, and basically nothing going on, ever. Best to stick to a full time job, and do this when you need some extra cash


----------



## nowiwannabeyourdog (Nov 15, 2015)

Kartingkid21 said:


> I am online right now, and in the rider app you can see me under uberx, but I disappear when switched to "love"


Those cars aren't real they are ghost cars


----------

